# Δοξαστικό



## nickel (Jun 11, 2013)

1964: Πάμε επίσκεψη στο σπίτι του θείου μου του Μηνά, που θεωρείται από τους λόγιους της πόλης, δραστηριοποιείται σε ό,τι όμορφο συμβαίνει εκεί και δεν κρύβει ότι είναι κομουνιστής. Κάθε φορά που θα ανταμώσουμε βιαστικά στο δρόμο, θα έχει να μου πει δυο-τρία πράγματα που θα με γεμίσουν πολιτισμό. Όταν τους επισκεπτόμαστε, κατεβάζει συνωμοτικά μερικούς τόμους από την τεράστια βιβλιοθήκη του και με απαλλάσσει από την ελαφρότητα των οικογενειακών κοινοτοπιών. Τούτη τη φορά, δεν μου κατέβασε βιβλία. Με έβαλε να καθίσω δίπλα στο πικάπ του και να ακούσω το _Άξιον εστί_ του Θεοδωράκη. Είχε πρόσφατα κυκλοφορήσει και το άκουγα για πρώτη φορά. Είχα ήδη καλές γνώσεις για όλα τα είδη της μουσικής και μπορούσα να καταλάβω το μεγαλείο του δίσκου. Με μάγεψε.

1968: Είναι η πρώτη χρονιά που μένω στην Πλάκα. Με παρέα πηγαίνουμε για Ανάσταση στη Μητρόπολη, όπου έχουν μαζευτεί όλοι οι χουνταίοι και όλο το ταρατατζούμ. Γυρνάμε στο σπίτι μου και βάζουμε, όχι πολύ δυνατά, για το φόβο των χουνταίων, να ακούσουμε, με κατάνυξη, το _Άξιον εστί_, σαν να θέλαμε να ξεπλυθούμε από τη χυδαιότητα και τη βαρβαρότητα της επαφής με το νέο καθεστώς.

Αυτές τις δυο από τις δεκάδες φορές που έχω ακούσει το έργο τις θυμάμαι ακόμα. Όταν ο φίλος ο Μάκης με ειδοποίησε πριν από λίγο ότι το σύνολο του μουσικού έργου του Μίκη Θεοδωράκη έχει ανέβει στον ιστότοπο της Σπίθας [*εδώ*], για να δοκιμάσω τη λειτουργικότητα του τόπου δεν πήγα να δοκιμάσω κάτι που δεν έχω ξανακούσει, αλλά ντουγρού στο _Άξιον εστί_. Εξακολουθώ να το θεωρώ ένα από τα σπουδαιότερα μουσικά έργα όλων των εποχών, διεθνώς. 

Για το ανέβασμα του συνόλου του έργου του Θεοδωράκη εκεί, καμιά γκρίνια. Μόνο δοξαστικό.


----------



## Earion (Jun 11, 2013)

Κατέβασα το Μανιφέστο των Λαμπράκηδων από αυτή τη σελίδα. Είναι γραμμένο τον Νοέμβριο του 1965, δηλαδή μετά τις συγκρούσεις εκείνου του καλοκαιριού, και αντανακλά με τη ρητορική του το πάθος της εποχής. Στάθηκα σε ένα σημείο:

Στο χωριό και στη συνοικία οι Λαμπράκηδες ρίχτηκαν με ενθουσιασμό στην κοινωφελή δράση. Έστρωσαν δρόμους, έχτισαν γεφύρια, διαμόρφωσαν πλατείες, φύτεψαν δέντρα, φρόντισαν δημιουργικά για τον εξωραϊσμό του τόπου όπου ζουν και εργάζονται. Βοήθησαν τους σεισμόπληκτους, πρόσφεραν δώρα στα παιδιά του χωριού και της φτωχογειτονιάς. Αναδείχτηκαν σε ζωντανά, στα πιο ζωντανά, κύτταρα του κοινωνικού τους χώρου. Αγαπήθηκαν από φίλους και εχθρούς. Κατάκτησαν το σεβασμό και την υπόληψη του κάθε τίμιου πολίτη. 
*Παλέψαμε ενάντια στη διαφθορά της Νεολαίας. Συμβάλαμε αποφασιστικά στο κλείσιμο των φλίπερς*. Ανοίξαμε έως σήμερα 200 Λέσχες Πολιτισμού σε ολόκληρη τη χώρα. Οργανώσαμε τη μεγάλη εκστρατεία για το βιβλίο της Νεολαίας και με τους 50.000 τόμους που μαζέψαμε γεμίσαμε τις Λέσχες στα χωριά και στις συνοικίες με τον καλύτερο φίλο της Νεολαίας: το καλό βιβλίο. 
Προβάλαμε και προβάλλουμε την πολιτιστική αναγέννηση της Χώρας, σαν ένα θεμελιώδες δικαίωμα της Νεολαίας. Αναπτύξαμε και υπερασπιστήκαμε το πρόγραμμά μας για την αναδιοργάνωση, ανάπτυξη και άνθιση του ελληνικού αθλητισμού. Συμβάλαμε δημιουργικά και κριτικά στην εκπαιδευτική μεταρρύθμιση και σήμερα βρισκόμαστε στο πλευρό των δημοκρατικών δυνάμεων που υποστηρίζουν μια αληθινή κατάκτηση του Λαού και της Νεολαίας, ενάντια στις δυνάμεις του σκοταδισμού, της πισωδρόμησης και της άρνησης.

*3.	H υποτέλεια και η απολιτικοποίηση της Νεολαίας*

Η απολιτικοποίηση της Νεολαίας υπήρξε το κύριο μέλημα των εγκεφάλων της Δεξιάς. Σε διεθνή κλίμακα, η επίθεση ενάντια στο ελεύθερο φρόνημα και στην πολιτική άνδρωση της Νεολαίας, εκφράστηκε με την προβολή ενός ειδικού τρόπου ζωής, που στηρίζεται εξολοκλήρου σε υλική και αισθησιακή βάση.
*Είναι η ιδεολογία των «μπλουτζήνς», που απομονώνει τη Νεολαία από το κοινωνικό περιβάλλον της, που την κλείνει μέσα σ’ ένα στενό κύκλο γεμάτο καπνούς, αλκοόλ, έξαλλους χορούς μοναξιάς, ηδονής για την ηδονή, ανόητων τραγουδιών, αδιαφορία για όλα και για όλους. *
Και παρ’ ότι ο Δυτικός κόσμος έχει αυτή τη στιγμή στα χέρια του τεράστια μέσα προπαγάνδας και μαζικής επικοινωνίας, είναι ενδεικτικό το γεγονός ότι δε γίνεται καμιά απολύτως προσπάθεια για τη διάδοση του πολιτισμού μέσα στις μάζες και πιο ειδικά μέσα στις μάζες της Νεολαίας. Η Ζωγραφική ξεχνιέται φυλακισμένη μέσα στα Μουσεία. Η Ποίηση ασφυκτιά μέσα στους απειροελάχιστους κύκλους των μυημένων. Η Μουσική δεν ξεπερνά τις ελάχιστες σάλες των συναυλιών. Το Μυθιστόρημα, περισσότερο ευνοούμενο, έχει εν τούτοις ανάστημα νάνου μπροστά στα «λαϊκά» αναγνώσματα της δεκάρας. Το Θέατρο, προνόμοιο των αστών, αγνοείται από τις πλατειές εργατικές-αγροτικές μάζες. Ο Κινηματογράφος, εσχάτης ποιότητας, πολεμά θανάσιμα κάθε απόπειρα για γνήσια-ανθρώπινη τέχνη.
Αντίθετα, ολόκληρος ο γιγαντιαίος πράγματι μηχανισμός μαζικής διάδοσης (Ραδιόφωνο-Δίσκοι-Τηλεόραση-Εκδόσεις) είναι στραμμένος προς το φτηνό, το χυδαίο, το ανούσιο, το απάνθρωπο, το εκμαυλιστικό. Το τίποτα από το τίποτα για το τίποτα. Να στ’ αλήθεια ο χαρακτηρισμός όλης αυτής της τερατώδους μηχανής που έχει σαν κεντρικό της στόχο τη σύγχρονη Νεολαία.
Έως ότου δημιουργήθηκε το κίνημα των Λαμπράκηδων, που πιο οργανωμένα πια υπεράσπισε μέσα στις πλατιές λαϊκές μάζες της ελληνικής Νεολαίας, τη λαϊκή μας Κουλτούρα, την ιδέα του Ανθρωπισμού, την περηφάνεια για τους αγώνες του Λαού μας και την ιστορία μας, την πίστη στα ιδανικά, την πίστη της Νεολαίας στον ίδιο τον εαυτό της, στις ίδιες της τις δημιουργικές δυνάμεις και ικανότητες. *Έτσι η ελληνική Νεολαία σάρωσε και σαρώνει τον ξενόφερνο «αμερικάνικο» τρόπο ζωής, σάρωσε τα φλίπερς και τους «γερανούς», απομόνωσε τους ευάριθμους μπλουτζινίστες* και αποφάσισε, με το όπλο της επιστημονικής σκέψης, της αισθητικής αγωγής, της σφυρηλάτησης του ήθους πάνω στ’ αχνάρια των παραδόσεων του Λαού μας, να αρχίσει από σήμερα την ανοικοδόμηση της Πατρίδας, ξεκινώντας από την ανοικοδόμηση του δικού της χαρακτήρα, αντίληψης, μόρφωσης και αγωνιστικής αγωγής.​
Ώστε λοιπόν υπάρχει προϊστορία. Τα όσα ζήσαμε στη γενιά της Μεταπολίτευσης δεν ήταν απλώς γραφικότητες της ΚΝΕ, έρχονταν από παλαιότερα. Πώς ακούγονται σήμερα, μισόν αιώνα αργότερα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2013)

Earion said:


> [...]Το τίποτα από το τίποτα για το τίποτα.[...]



Πέρα από τα διάφορα άλλα (που δεν μου έκαναν εντύπωση, αλλά είμαι και μεγαλύτερος...), εγώ πρόσεξα και αυτό εδώ, το _nihil ex nihilo_...



Earion said:


> [...]Έτσι η ελληνική Νεολαία σάρωσε και σαρώνει τον ξενόφερνο «αμερικάνικο» τρόπο ζωής, σάρωσε τα φλίπερς και τους *«γερανούς»*, απομόνωσε τους ευάριθμους μπλουτζινίστες [...]



Τι ήταν οι «γερανοί»;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 11, 2013)

Δηλαδή, οι Λαμπράκηδες απέρριπταν μετά βδελυγμίας τα "μπλουτζήνς"; Και τι φορούσαν; Γκρι σιδερωμένο παντελόνι, άσπρο πουκάμισο και γραβάτα;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 11, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τι ήταν οι «γερανοί»;



Αυτοί


----------



## bernardina (Jun 11, 2013)

Τώρα, εγώ που θέλω να δοξάσω τα μισά από τη μια πλευρά και τα μισά από τη δεύτερη, να ανατριχιάσω με τα (υπόλοιπα) μισά από τη μια και με όλα τ' άλλα από τη δεύτερη, και να θυμηθώ κάτι ομηρικές μάχες που δίναμε κάποιοι κάπου κάποτε για να υπερασπιστούμε "τα καλά και από τους δύο κόσμους"...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τι ήταν οι «γερανοί»;





bernardina said:


> Αυτοί



Είναι βέβαιο; Και αν ναι, με τι δώρα παίζονταν; Εγώ δεν θυμάμαι τέτοια πράγματα από εκείνη την εποχή (αλλά απλώς δεν θυμάμαι, δεν επιμένω ότι δεν υπήρχαν) και είχα την εντύπωση ότι έγιναν δημοφιλή στη δεκαετία του 1990. Βέβαια, και η wiki δεν δίνει σαφείς ενδείξεις για την ηλικία τους: These machines became popular in the United States in the late 1980s, with a significant presence at Pizza Hut restaurants, although they were to be found much earlier. A claw machine labeled "Toy Steam Shovel" appears in a drugstore in the 1939 cartoon _Naughty but Mice_.

Προσθήκη: Στη συζήτηση για το βικιάρθρο κάποιος θυμάται: The history must be wrong, these machines were in use a long time before 1987. I can't be precise about the dates, but I remember them from my childhood, and I was born in 1956. They used to contain mostly trinkets, but usually one expensive thing, like a packet of cigarettes, (can you believe!), or a wristwath which looked expensive to my childish eyes. Of course, the grap never quite would fit around the cigs or the watch, but it didn't stop us trying! Assume I was 11, 12, maybe 13 yrs old, that must be some time in late 60s.

Και επιτέλους, η εικόνα αυτή, με το πακέτο τσιγάρα, κάτι ανακατεύει στις βαθιά κρυμμένες αναμνήσεις μου.


----------



## Earion (Jun 11, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Δηλαδή, οι Λαμπράκηδες απέρριπταν μετά βδελυγμίας τα "μπλουτζήνς"; Και τι φορούσαν; Γκρι σιδερωμένο παντελόνι, άσπρο πουκάμισο και γραβάτα;



Αυτό ακριβώς (τη γραβάτα πιο σπάνια). Δεν έχεις δει φωτογραφίες της εποχής; Το τζιν ήταν εισαγόμενο και όχι τόσο εύκολο να βρεθεί όσο φανταζόμαστε σήμερα. Το έφερναν οι Αμερικανοί στρατιώτες των βάσεων, ή όσοι ταξίδευαν στο εξωτερικό. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι από το '70 και μετά διαδόθηκε. (Πότε άρχισε την παραγωγή τζιν η Πειραϊκή-Πατραϊκή; Πότε έγινε το εργοστάσιο της Λιβάις στην Καλαμάτα; Ξέρει κανείς;).


----------



## bernardina (Jun 11, 2013)

Earion said:


> (Πότε έγινε το εργοστάσιο της Λιβάις στην Καλαμάτα; Ξέρει κανείς; )




Το Σάββατο 16 Φεβρουαρίου 2013, στο κέντρο «Αρχόντισσα», μετά από 16 χρόνια συγκεντρώθηκαν περίπου 200 άτομα, πρώην εργαζόμενοι της ΔΒΕ (LEVI’S), για να γιορτάσουν όλοι μαζί και να θυμηθούν τα παλιά και τις ευχάριστες στιγμές που πέρασαν για 25 χρόνια στο εργοστάσιο της LEVI’S.

Λέει εδώ.
Ας κάνει κάποιος τις προσθαφαιρέσεις. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 11, 2013)

Το 1972, αν αφαιρέσουμε 41 χρόνια από το 2013. Και επιβεβαιώνεται εδώ:
Το κατάστημα βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι της Καλαμάτας, στο ίδιο ακριβώς σημείο που το 1972 είχε ξεκινήσει τη λειτουργία του το πρώτο εργοστάσιο της Levis στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## Earion (Jun 11, 2013)

Η ουσία είναι άλλη. Δίνω τον τίτλο απλά, σαν έναυσμα για όποιον θέλει να προχωρήσει σε συζήτηση: _Η Αριστερά και η «ξενόφερτη» νεανική κουλτούρα στην Ελλάδα στις δεκαετίες 1960-1980._


----------



## bernardina (Jun 11, 2013)

Earion said:


> Η ουσία είναι άλλη. Δίνω τον τίτλο απλά, σαν έναυσμα για όποιον θέλει να προχωρήσει σε συζήτηση: _Η Αριστερά και η «ξενόφερτη» νεανική κουλτούρα στην Ελλάδα στις δεκαετίες 1960-1980._



Μεγάλο θέμα άνοιξες. Και έτσι κι αρχίσουμε... ;)


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2013)

Έτσι κι αρχίσουμε, εγώ δεν θα μπορώ να πω πολλά γιατί μέχρι το '80 ήμουνα της πολύ πολύ πολύ νεανικής κουλτούρας, αυτής που καθορίζεται από τους γονείς. Και φόραγα τζην Πειραϊκής Πατραϊκής και παντελόνια Λέμι, που τα φτιάχνανε λίγο πιο κάτω από το σπίτι μας. Πάντως θα σας παρακολουθήσω ευχαρίστως γιατί ίσως μου λυθούν ενδυματολογικές απορίες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2013)

Τώρα που έκλεισε ο ιστότοπος της Σπίθας, μήπως ξέρετε πού μετακόμισε το έργο του Θεοδωράκη;


Απάντηση: 

Εδώ
http://www.mikistheodorakis.gr/el/music/listen/bytrack/


----------

